# Shepherd Leather Holster Kahr P380



## chalimar37 (Jan 22, 2013)

I am at a loss to find any reviews on Shepherd Leather holsters. I've got my eye on a horsehide IWB holster (Conceal Micro). Does anyone have any comments about this Manuf.?

You're input is greatly appreciated.


----------

